# Is Lampe the Real Deal?



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

In 18 minutes against the Clippers, Lampe went 4 of 5 from the field, grabbed 3 rebounds and showed very good defensive footwork on defense. He scored on drives, dunks, and jumpers - with more athleticism than any man his size the Suns have ever had.

When watching him move, it is hard to imagine that he is 7'0" 275 since he moves like a small forward. If you watch him during shoot around, he has great form on his jump shot. In the times he was passed the ball, he handled it cleanly ever time (somethin that Voskuhl and White rarely do).

The only complaint I would have is that he was not agressive enough on the boards and was not in position to get offensive rebounds.

It easy to get carried away by one good performance, but after hearing about how great he has been in practice, it is exciting to seem him in action. If he keeps improving, he could easily be the Suns starting center by early next season.

Imagine what it would be like to have Amare teamed with a 7'0" guy who can shoot, pass, and beat opposing centers on the dribble.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I love the Brad Miller comparisons Lampe is drawing with his passing and shooting ability, and I think his game will be a perfect compliment to Amare's. He's also got such a thick natural body frame that once he hits the weights hard and dedicates himself to it, he should be a very good rebounder.

Basketball saavy centers are rare, and basketball saavy centers with Lampe's size and skillset are even rarer. Not hard to be excited about Maciej. The intangibles are there, but he's even younger than Darko.. I think it's going to take some time. Fortunately, that is a luxury the Suns have.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He is a few month older than Darko.

Still the 2nd youngest player in the league right now. He turned 19 last month I think.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

Well lets hope he turns into a star for the Suns... he is virtually the only good thing to come out of the Marbury trade.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> He is a few month older than Darko.
> 
> Still the 2nd youngest player in the league right now. He turned 19 last month I think.


Oh, they showed a screen on TNT with Darko, Maciej, and Lebron and I could have sworn Maciej was the youngest.. guess not..



> Originally posted by <b>Matrix</b>!
> Well lets hope he turns into a star for the Suns... he is virtually the only good thing to come out of the Marbury trade.


Unless we sign a top tier FA with the cap space, and Vujanic is the stud he's proclaimed to be.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matrix</b>!
> Well lets hope he turns into a star for the Suns... he is virtually the only good thing to come out of the Marbury trade.



i think to measure the marbury trade you are going to have to wait a bit, they also got the rights to vujanic and they are clearing a bunch of cap money at the end of the season. i said when the deal was done it may turn out to be advantage phoenix and i'm not backing off that comment yet. as for lampe, give the guy some time. i hope he doesnt get the darko treatmant there and actually gets to play.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Lampe has all the tools to be a successful center. Hes got a great shot, size and can really move. Just needs to learn to play with liess timidness. HE looks like a little kid playing with the big boys, and that affects his game. Whats he learns to just calm down and play, watch out.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matrix</b>!
> Well lets hope he turns into a star for the Suns... he is virtually the only good thing to come out of the Marbury trade.


Can't the emergance of Leandro Barbaso be considered a good thing to come from the Marbury trade. If not for that trade, he would be rotting on the bench for years to come.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Trading Marbury took courage. It will cost the team upwards of 10 wins this season. But it made sense because the team was going nowhere and the other Suns players were never a good fit for Stephon's style of play.

One of the reasons Stephon initially was so successful in New York was that he likes to penitrate and then kick out to a shooter. Since trading Van Horn, they have struggled because Van Horn is a good outside shooter.

The Suns do not have a really good outside shooter. Kicking out to open shooters who miss even when open doesn't do the team any good. What was needed was an offense that focused on getting the ball to Amare and to JJ and Shawn cutting to the basket. But that's not Stephon's game.

But in the short run, the Suns are worse off. Barbosa looks like a rookie, Lampe is just beginning to show what he can do, Vujanic is still an unknown, and the Suns do not yet know what they will do in the draft and in signing free agents. The one good thing about the deal is that the Suns know they are not playoff bound, so D'Antoni has been giving the young players a lot of minutes even though that may cost them games.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

I seriously think it is ABSOLUTE CRAP, that Lampe didn't even get to play last night....

I personally think Screw Giving Mcdyess Minutes just because its the "right" thing to do, and play Lampe instead...

I find it harder and harder to watch Suns games now, and I only do it because I WANT to see the young guys devolp, I have given up on hoping the Suns will win...

Lampe WILL turn out to be Good, just give the guy a chance


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Lampe plays great tonight and so does McDyess.

Re-Sign McDyess. He knows how to play.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> 
> 
> When watching him move, it is hard to imagine that he is 7'0" 275 .


when did he become 275 lbs? 

The NBA website lists him at 6'11, 240 lbs. I know they aren't always completely accurate, but 275?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Is Lampe the Real Deal?*



> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> 
> 
> when did he become 275 lbs?
> ...



for real... he sure does hide the weight too....


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

Lampe finished with 17 points from 25 minutes. Encouraging signs.

In regards to the Marbury trade, there have been some indirect positives to come out of it (Barbosa and Johnson flourishing), but when you consider that we ended up getting:

Eisley - Very ordinary.
McDyess - Good player but past his best.
Ward - Gone.
Lampe - Star of the future.
Vujanic - Possible star of the future.
First round pick - Nice, but then threw it away for Keon Clark.
Cap Space.

For a Top 10 player in Marbury, I reckon we were ripped off.

I guess time will tell.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matrix</b>!
> Lampe finished with 17 points from 25 minutes. Encouraging signs.
> 
> In regards to the Marbury trade, there have been some indirect positives to come out of it (Barbosa and Johnson flourishing), but when you consider that we ended up getting:
> ...


yes, but if the suns end up signing another top 10 player it will be considered the deal of the century.

I like how Lampe doesnt seems to be lost in the court. He is young and a rookie but he is a player. Lampe is everything that players like denver's Skita should be.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Lampe played 26 minutes tonight against the bucks and really impressed me. HE was very confident and hit a lot of shots. He can really movbe and does have hte outside shot that he is known for. He is going to be a special player in a couple of years.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Marbury went 4 of 18 in a loss against the Bulls last night.

We watched a lot of those games with the Suns this season. He will just keep shooting no matter how badly he is doing and shoot his team into a loss. On a night when Kurt Thomas goes 8 of 10 and Vin Baker is 5 of 10; why is Stephon shooting 18 shots?

One of the things that has to be remembered about Stephon - his contract is $14.6 million next year rising to $21.9 million in 2008/09. He is making more than Kobe is scheduled to make next season. The reality is that the Suns screwed up when they game Stephon that contract - he is overpaid. On the Suns, his contract was going to become a major problem because he was not enough to get the Suns to the finals.

If we just saw this deal as a salary dump, it would make sense. The Suns were going nowhere with a salary structure of $70 million and several young players with contracts coming up in a couple of years. The Colangelos did not use their mid cap exemption has summer and wouldn't this coming summer either if they hadn't made a move.

The Suns were dead in the water. They faced having to wait another two seasons to have even a chance of getting into the free agent market. The team they had was a mess with no way out.

Will Lampe and Vujanic become stars? Who knows? When the Lakers traded Divac for a first round draft pick everyone thought Jerry West crazy. Who gives up an established star for unproven rookie? 

The draft pick was for Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Damn, really wish I could have seen this game, not only for Maciej's 17/7/2 but it looks like it was a fun game to watch, up and down and high scoring and what not..

Who did the Bucks end up having to put on Amare? 9-12, 27 pts in 31 minutes is insane.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

Brian Skinner, Joe Smith, Dan Gadz..?..., and Haislip all attmpted to guard Amare at some point.


----------

